# Zmiana flagi USE

## DivinaProportio

Witam mam pytanie z dziedziny "lamerskie":

W jaki sposób zmienić flagi

--dirac

--doc

--oss

--speex

--ssse3

--theora

--v4l

na ++ ? wiem, że trzeba coś dopisać do make.conf a potem to przekompilować tylko nie chcę strzelać co mam wpisać  :Smile: 

Proszę o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3

Pół godziny i znajdziesz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie. Oraz co najmniej kilka następnych, które prawdopodobnie zadałbyś w najbliższym czasie.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
emerge -n gentoolkit 
```

```
man euse
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

a ja poleciłbym Ci UFED, prosty fajny programik, spis wszystkich flag włącznie z opisami, plusowanie, minusowowanie, i wyszukiwarka, żeby nie wertować list bez sensu.

----------

